
Ask HN: Recommended CS subjects for someone with a mathematics background? - gibspaulding
I graduated a couple of years ago with a B.S. in Mathematics and a minor in Computer Science.  Since then I&#x27;ve mostly worked in IT&#x2F;Tech Support.  I haven&#x27;t had much luck finding something to do with my math degree, and don&#x27;t really have enough programing experience to go directly into a software development job.<p>I&#x27;d like to either go back to school or try to pick up teaching myself where my Computer Science minor left off, but I&#x27;m not sure where to go from there.  I was wondering if anyone could recommend what fields are in demand and would make the best use of my mathematics background?  It seems like machine learning might be a good option, would you agree?
======
sigmaprimus
If you are well versed in math I suggest looking into D-Waves Leap program.
There is a big demand for people in this field and the pay is very good. The
thing is the programming is very "Mathy" so it might be right up your alley!

[https://www.dwavesys.com/take-leap](https://www.dwavesys.com/take-leap)

~~~
gibspaulding
Thanks, I'll check that out!

